# fry give away



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

So i was sitting here wondering what i should do with all my fry,106 of them, i tried calling all the pet stores around none of them had room. Talked to a few ppl at the store said they would take some for there own use, none have called haha. Then i was like Halloween is coming up i can give em away then! lol How mad do you think the kids parents would be if they came back with a fish.....that being said i think i do have someone thats goin to take most if not all just thought that was a funny idea


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

"That's nice Johnny. Do you want a bowl?"
:x :roll:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL that's a very nice idea but you need a fish bowl too! :lol: Parents won't get mad, they will love it :fish:


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

lol was thinking more the plastic baggy idea 106 fish bowls would cost an arm and a leg


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What kind of fish?


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

Put them up on the trading post.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would probably love it, but remember you would also need a tank, filter, heater, food, dechlor, etc. So maybe the usual non-fish parent would not love it so much.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

they are jewel cichlids most of them are 1.5inches to 2inches with a few still at .5 to 1inch..
Good part about this whole thing made it easy to talk my g/f into getting a bigger take really easy haha and i didn't think the survival rate was going to be so high


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Where are you at in ohio? I'd gladly take your fry


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

well St Paris i believe its 3 or more hours away my sister lives in Cleveland and i know it takes about 3 hours but if the guy on friday doesnt pull threw and you want to take that drive i'll happily give ya some lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Haha, I can make my own LOL


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

figured as much it'd be a little road trip and waste of most of a day lol


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i've bred my intermedius a few times, and i've sold 2 batches(105+ fry) for $2 a piece on Craiglsist... towards the end of the fry, i was getting down to $1/fry... i'd give that a try, there are always people looking to buy fish on there... depends how fast you want them gone, you can even give them away.


----------

